# Good Morning from Alabama.



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Good morning from Aabama!

I started s hive 2 years ago and it seems to have done very well. I have gotten one crop of honey from it last summer but something seems wrong with my bees this year. I see fewer and fewer bees leaving and comimg back. I have not had the courage to look for my Queen yet I was afraid I might cause a swarm. I have two hive bodies with one supra on top.

Is there a way to save this hive or should I just forget it and start another.

By the way I am new at this forum bit so I hope I ask the right questions

Thnaks,


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Sounds like you have already had a swarm.


----------



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Actualy I had a swarm last August, but I lost it later in the year. Not sure when.

Should I feed this hive, get a new queen or just wait?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd check the hive for the presence of a queen. If they swarmed they may not have a mated queen. Sometimes the virgin queen fails to mate or is lost and does not return to the hive. Also, check for small hive beetles, mites etc. If no queen is found, order a replacment and then feed them. Small Hive Beetles have been a problem for many in Alabama this season.


----------



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Gonna crack open the hive this afternoon and look for a queen. Can you order a queen this late into the honey season?

If so, any suggestions on were to get one?

As for hive bettles I use AJ's Bettle Eater/ two per super.
They realy work well for me.

Tanks for the info!


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Hi. I'm copper287 and live in cullman,al.It is late here for a swarm.Mine stoped swarming month ago or longer,but i did have a swarm to in august last year.It may be you queen is not laying so many eggs since the honey flow is over and hot and dry.Look for new layed eggs or her.If you can not find eather one,you still can get one shipped to you. copper287


----------



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok Seems I need permission to post attachments.
Hope that will come later since I have some good pictures of my struggling hive

Larry


----------



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, I looked and looked to find a Queen but I could not see one anywere. However I am new to this so she may have been right before my eyes.

However the hive did not look very healthy to me.
Had large white lava worms crawling out of comb and accross comb.( Wax Worms? ) Comb was a dark brown to black in color.

Some caps but not as many as I was expecting. I got some great Pics but can't post them yet!

I did not see any baby bees anywhere!

I am afraid I am gonna lose this hive.
Is there any way to save the bees that are left.
I would say there are about 3-4 pounds of bees left in the hive.

Any help you guys could give would be appreciated!!!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Larva crawling out of and on the comb sounds like SHB larvae. Wax moth larvae tunnel into the comb and make a mess of the wax. SHB larva defecate in the honey causing it to ferment. Of course, it could be either or both. I'd get a local beek to take a look, of if you do not know a local beek, get the state apairy inspector to take a look for you.


----------



## larryth (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! Lots of help 

Hope I can keep this colony going. Ill let you Know

Thanks, Larry


----------

